# Samsung 2013 UNxxF8000, 46", 55", 60", 65" and 75"



## Robert Zohn

Samsung engineers hit a grand slam home run with the new F8000 series. Exceptional form, fit and finish. This new display boasts all metal construction with a new even more ultra thin elegant design. A true pleasure when off and an absolutely stunning image when powered on, 1/4" bezel and the 1.2" thin the low profile all metal construction gives the confident feeling of quality.

The 2013 Smart 2.0 interface is not the only smart thing you we'll have in the so very smart size offerings of 46", 55", 60", 65" and the enormous, but not too enormous 75". You will also enjoy the next generation of applications and uses from your Android or Apple phones and tablets.

Samsung is true to their word and by Q2, 2013 we can now purchase the 2012 "E Series" Smart Evolution upgrade kit for delivery planned for the end of February. The Evolution upgrade kit will give your 2012 E series the new 2013 "Quad Core" processor and all of the menus and apps. and of course, Samsung will continue with Evolution kit upgrades for the 2013 TVs

Finally, and to my delight, this year's flagship "edge lit" LED panel did not suffer from the expected anomalies. The screen uniformity is vastly improved and almost non-existent and lack of flash-lighting in the corners was a pleasant and welcome surprise. My hat's off to the fine design and electrical engineers for developing this great panel.

With great PDPs such as Panasonic's ZT60 and Samsung's F8500, all of the 4k 84-85" class LED offerings to the OLEDs, we are ensured another great year in premium display advancements and performance. 

These market conditions make for a super great "Flat Panel Shootout". I just can't wait to line-up these beauties butt-to-butt for the mother of all 2013 flat panel evaluations, all done in a controlled space. Where-else, but, our perfectly transported video feed with regulated line voltage, the best possible HDMI distribution and in every way a perfect scientific lab style procedures on our Shootout wall.

I'll begin discussion threads on all of the display brands/by series so we can have a complete reference for the 2013 display choices.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## dsskid

*re: Samsung 2013 UNxxF8000, 46", 55", 60", 65" and 75"*

Thank you for your excellent post Robert. I'm sure this year's shootout will be even more excitng than previous ones.


----------



## Radtech51

Hi Robert! Nice post my friend, I can't wait to see the next HD Shootout!


----------



## rab-byte

Can't wait. Keep us posted!


----------



## Motoman

Hi Robert,

Any thoughts on comparing these to the current Elite line? Too soon to tell till we see production models? Has pricing been announced for the UNxxF8000 line yet?

Still very interested in an Elite but the current issues people are seeing in the latest builds has me a little concerned.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts.

Jim


----------



## Robert Zohn

Jim, Samsung's 2013 F8000 series (6th generation LED) look fantastic! Not sure if it's just the CES show samples, which Samsung tells me are Beta (second) production units. 

I put up a solid white screen of 0 to 100% and the screen uniformity was near perfect at all luminance levels. And I know this is impossible to believe, but the normal "Edge-Lit" corner flash-lighting was all but gone. 

The bezel got even smaller than the ES8000 and it's thinner. The 75" looked stunning.

I can't wait to get in our first allocation of production units and begin evaluating this panel against all of the 2013 displays on our scientifically pure shootout wall.

VE was selected for Samsung's very limited "Value Partner Program" (SVP) so we're slated for the very first production.

-Robert


----------



## Motoman

Thanks for the update Robert. Guess we'll just have to wait and see what production models will be like once they get out in the wild.

Curious if you think Elites will still be available by then? I don't know if you've seen the Elite thread over at AVS but there are some posters there that say they have been told the Elites will no longer be available. Have you heard if there wwill be more production runs or not or can you say?

Thanks again for the updates. I'm getting excited to get something. :bigsmile:

Oh by they way we were 78 here in Ventura today.:yikes:


----------



## Robert Zohn

More updates coming today at our dedicated *Samsung PDP* and *LCD/LED sites*. Check in for the updates that will be posted later today.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

I must ask everyone not to re-post this information. If you want to talk about anything I am sharing you are welcome to link to this thread. 

Here's the latest.... Sorry I was asked not to publish the information at this time. Stay tuned, it won't be long before I can talk about the launch dates and prices. The information was shared with me for our Shootout planning and is not officially released. 

I will tell you that the prices are very reasonable and the launch dates are sooner than expected. Which may result in an earlier Flat Panel Shootout evaluation event date.

I have posted VE's Panasonic VT60 and ZT60 prices and expected first allocations. 

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

Just put up the following 2013 LCD/LED Samsung .pdf data sheets with all of the technical specs and a complete LED series overview comparison spread sheet.

LED product guide overview pdf spread sheet

F8000 series data sheet

F7100 series data sheet

F6400 series data sheet

F6300 series data sheet

F5500 series data sheet

F5000 series data sheet

More to come next week.

Enjoy,

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

One of my local client's sent me a link to another forum's post that compelled me to call some of my Samsung contacts and request permission to release more of the technical information I've been privileged to. Hence, I am allowed to share the following information on some of the advancements employed in the 2013 F8000 LCD/LED display.

First, I'll tell you how Samsung was able to eliminate all flashlighting. This advancement is 100% hardware related and the panel has the ability to go completely black when no signal is sent to a local dimming zone, so for example, when viewing 4:3 or CinemaScope content the cropping bars will be totally black. This is a big improvement over any other display as totally black bars look beautiful when framing the active video content.

Second, is the amount of local dimming zones has been very greatly increased, so much so that the F8000 rivals the full array locally dimmed panels. The actual amount of locally dimmed zones varies by screen size and series, but of course the larger panels and higher end series enjoy many more local dimming zones. Technology just keeps marching on and on and on. 

Also please note that Samsung USA does not follow all of the product advancement terms that Korea and Europe uses so don't expect to see the words "Crystal" in the description of the new panels, but they are the same panels used worldwide.

The 2013 LCD/LED displays have advanced in software control and hardware.

Q/C is another area where we can expect to see tighter control and further, the hardware and software advancements will aid in overall production enhancements and q/a and q/c.

Almost all of the parts come from Korea, and for NA distribution the final assembly is done in Mexico.

I am a seriously dedicated and committed advocate for the a/v enthusiast, which is why I developed and sponsor our annual Flat Panel HDTV Shootout Evaluation event.






I have more to share, but at this moment I was only given permission to disclose what is covered in this post. I'll likely share more new technical information on the 2013 PDP technology over the next few days. So stay tuned.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## rab-byte

Thanks for the snippet. I totally understand your need to keep some info close to your chest. You'll tell us when you're allowed to.


----------



## ALMFamily

I have said it before, but it bears repeating: I cannot thank you enough Robert for everything you do on our behalf. One of these years I WILL make the trip for the shoot out! :bigsmile:


----------



## Robert Zohn

Thanks rab-byte, and ALMFamily! 

We'd love to have you participate in our 9th annual 2013 Flat Panel Shootout.

-Robert


----------



## tripplej

I am interested in seeing how the 75 inch performs..


----------



## rab-byte

I for one would like to see how their motion/frame interpolation is and if off-angle viewing has been improved.

Last year Samsung impressed me with how close their color got with the plasmas and from experience I know the LEDs do well on-axis. 

I'll watch the video but will likely be working during the actual event.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Nice first review of the F8000 in the EU. 

Our first allocation is arriving tomorrow.

-Robert


----------



## Glass2

Any idea when the 75 inch F8000 model will be released? 

What happens with the other "top of the line" 75 inch model (ES9000)? Is this model replaced with an improved ES????, or does it die like the Sharp Elite?

TIA


----------



## Sevenfeet

I'm following this thread very closely since my 9 year old 65" RPTV set is dying and I'm going to likely need something the size of the 75" Samsung to make up for the fact that a new set will sit on the wall three feet behind the current screen of the old set (old Mitsubishi Diamond sets were about 3 feet thick). Thanks for the information.


----------



## Robert Zohn

I've been watching our 55" F8000 for two days and have been working on our review. Here's a preview of our findings and more information can be found on our F8000 website with some screen shots.

Basically and very briefly here's what I can say now. 

First, I'm viewing in the "Movie" mode with very high ambient light in the room. (not the recommend mode for bright rooms) Also I made a few adjustments, like lowering the backlight, contrast, and sharpness. I will say this display will definitely benefit by a professional calibration by a experienced calibrator. The more time I spend with testing all of the very numerous picture and motion settings the better I can tweak the image quality.

I examined the panel very carefully with solid panels of RGB and white and it has no stuck or dead pixels.

Overall picture quality is excellent with accurate flesh tones and color accuracy, good color saturation, but not as punchy as the ES8000. Motion resolution is better than expected even with fast camera panning. Of course this is a 55" panel, but no visible vertical banding and absolutely no flashlighting.

Seeing totally black cropping bars makes the CinemaScope content stunning. 

Very precise local dimming and no visible haloing. This is a big improvement over all edge lit panels I've ever seen. Inky jet black images butt next to bright scenes that effortlessly move across the screen with good detail, the blackest blacks possible and brilliant bright areas that perfectly butt up to the darkest images. This is another great upgrade for Samsung's F8000 2013 LED edge lit locally dimmed technology.

Tomorrow we're doing a professional calibration and we'll take peak luminance and MLL reading as well as the rec 709 plots. We'll also publish the gamma across all luminance levels and take pictures of the screen with 0 to 100% signals generated to demonstrate the worst case screen uniformity.

The design is truly beautiful, very sleek and forward thinking. The ultra thin .20" flat black flat bezel frames the image and you can just see the slim edge of the brushed metal edge. The back is very very clean with a cover over the jack-pack area. 

I know the pedestal stand has been criticized, but I like it. It flows with the sleek design and is far less conspicuous than any other table top stand. It's about 11.5" deep at the widest point, which is about the same as all other 55" TV stands. It's also well made, heavy all steel construction and the wide base and feet make the TV stable and secure. I can't imagine this clean and elegantly designed display with any other table top stand. As it stands it's truly gorgeous.

Here's a few cons. It's true you only get the Smart remote and I like the standard remote. I'll find out how much it costs for us to buy a bulk of the standard remotes so we can offer them at little cost.

Off axes viewing is as expected and very similar to the ES8000 series and all other LCD based panels.

Check out some photos that were taken on my iPhone 4S with very high ambient room light at our dedicated F8000 website.

Tomorrow afternoon I'll have much more to report with lots of technical measurements we'll take during the calibration so check back again tomorrow.

In summary, considering it's no full array LED or PDP; for an edge lit display this is a big upgrade from what we have seen from any manufacturer to date. 

Any questions or comment?

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

Forgot to say... Considering built-in TV audio the F8000 series audio performance is excellent. The twin sub woofers do a great job delivering a full dynamic tonal range that is tight and very accurate.

Also I did not report on the new and upgraded Smart TV features, but I must tell you my wife and daughter are having a blast speaking in full sentences to the TV to operate tons of new apps.  The program guide that has a IR emitter connected to our DIRECTV HR34 is brilliant. The S Recommendations feature works great.

Very nice additional surprises with greatly improved audio and fun interactive benefits.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

Two new reviews today that echo my review. 

AVForums F8000 review "Samsung lays down the gauntlet with their new F8000"

Trusted Reviews "Samsung UE55F8000 review"

Samsung has a killer on their hands and they better call the police to take care of crowd control.

Can't wait to get my hands on the rest of the 2013 LED and PDP displays from other manufacturers. This is a great year for videophiles to chose the best panel for their needs.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

My a/v "A team" techs just returned from custom installing our first F8000 in Scarsdale. And they loved installing it. The back is beautifully designed and built for wall mounting. The F8000 comes with the perfect accessories to help make the install go easily and perfectly. Excellent mechanical design!

The client is ecstatic with his new TV and the very slick custom installation.

-Robert


----------



## cdjocp

Hi Robert I was just wondering how do these tv compare to the sony 950 
up in the air as to which one to get. Thanks in advance


----------



## Robert Zohn

I love Sony's HX950, but without having these two great panels next to each other it's difficult to say which is better in the many attributes that make up picture quality.

Sony recently discontinued the HX950 series so it will be hard to find these. 

Overall, I don't think you will be disappointed with either choice. 

What size are you interested in?

-Robert


----------



## Helvetica Bold

Robert have you seem the new Sony W900a, I know it's not out yet?
I'm either going with that or the F8000. Just wondering which will be better...


----------



## cdjocp

Well Robert I was interested in the 65 inch of either version, I know here in Houston Best Buy has them in the whare house that is the sony. I just have that itch to get a tv I know i need to be patient, but I want to wait for the 65 sammy and was thinking by then the sony might be sold out.

o and i was just looking for a general opinion off your memory since you have seen both these tvs up close


----------



## Robert Zohn

Helvetica Bold, yes, but just CES prototypes and no 65". No firm date on the 65" F8000, but likely the beginning of May.

It's really impossible to judge these as which is better since they are just prototypes and we can't see them side by side. That's why I created our Shootout evaluation event.

I'll be doing a preview evaluation of Samsung's F8000 LED and the F8500 PDP in the next few days.

-Robert


----------



## turulli

@Robert

this is a part of your first preview

"Overall picture quality is excellent with accurate flesh tones and color accuracy, good color saturation, but not as punchy as the ES8000"

Can you explain with more words this "not as punchy as the ES8000"

because I've always preferred the samsung tv to the other because of these qualities

punchy color and eye popping performance

for me if this is true samsung will lose it's main feature

thx


----------



## Robert Zohn

turulli, what Samsung has done this year is fix the gamma to be flat across all luminance levels. So although it comes out of black slower and may have lost some of the punch of the ES8000 the picture is more accurate and true to life and the original source.

-Robert


----------



## rab-byte

Robert Zohn said:


> turulli, what Samsung has done this year is fix the gamma to be flat across all luminance levels. So although it comes out of black slower and may have lost some of the punch of the ES8000 the picture is more accurate and true to life and the original source.
> 
> -Robert


That makes me very happy to hear.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Yesterday we calibrated our store demo 55" F8000 and here's a very short summary of our findings. The F8000 is truly stunning. Color accuracy is excellent, this panel decodes rec.709 almost perfectly. 

*Gamma* was easily set to 2.3 for Night (movie mode) and day was set at 2.18 in the standard mode. In the movie mode, where we calibrated for night viewing, the Gamma is flat across all luminance levels. For day we used the Standard mode and the gamma is excellent with a slight bump at the higher luminance levels. BTW, we turned off the energy star. 

*Peak luminance* in movie mode was easily set at 56fl and in the standard mode for daytime viewing 80fl all with clipping the lightest, but we had to drop contrast to 75 to avoid clipping of red. 

*Full screen black* with a 0 signal generated, the Klein meter that can measure down to .0001 measured .0000. 

*ANSI black* with a 5x5 pattern the MLL is .020, but in the standard 4x4 ANSI pattern the MLL .019 so the blacks float up to what would equal to a 4% signal, which is a little more than expected. But of course to the eye with the B&W checker pattern the black squares look 100% black. Also absolutely no edge bleeding in any of the black squares on the 4x4, 5x5 and 10x10 ANSI patterns. With split screen 1/2 black one half white the black measured .017. With a 5% signal on a 10% window we measured outside the window .0013 and .022 in the window with the 5% signal.

*The ANSI contrast ratio* is 2,949 :1 with the 5x5 pattern.

*Screen uniformity* was excellent in all primary and secondary colors at all luminance levels.

*Detail* is exceptional, I would assume it's due to nice flat gamma. Color and detail is on par with the very best PDP, including the mighty Kuro.

Truly amazing that Samsung can build an edge lit display with almost perfect screen uniformity, no flashlighting and very powerful multiple local dimming zones that maintain the blackest blacks with great precision and detail.

Absolutely love the overall design, ultra thin black bezel, pop-up camera, very classy and small Samsung illuminated logo (light can be turned off) integrated gracefully into the bottom bezel. All very beautiful. And a great upgrade in the program guide.

This is our quick summary. A more detailed report will be available at our Shootout. I'll be preparing a quick summary next Saturday when we are scheduled to calibrate the F8500 PDP. I want to do a proper 200 hour break-in before calibrating and evaluating the panel. But so far the F8500 PDP looks great.

Remarkably great panel and processing. My hat's off to the fine engineering and build quality. Very very well done.

Respectfully,

-Robert


----------



## rab-byte

Any chance of seeing CalMan screen shots?


----------



## Robert Zohn

I'll get them from the calibrator, I did not take any CalMan photos.

Just wanted to add to my review that the F8000 had no line bleed whatsoever. We put up a 10x10 checkerboard pattern, which is the toughest test for any LED display and on all four sides of every black box the black edge was as sharp as a razor with absolutely no white. It was simply perfect solid black squares butt next to white squares. 

Also this panel passed the motion resolution test beautifully and with fast camera panning video the motion resolution was again plasma like.

I'm as shocked as anyone, and I want everyone to know I am a very partial to plasma displays and the only recent LEDs I liked was the Elite and Sony's HX950. 

The only con is off axes viewing which is no better and no worse than previous years, but all other LED shortcomings are nothing but history.

And all packaged up in a very sleek and appealing body.

-Robert


----------



## cdjocp

i think you just made my choice for me of what tv i will be getting, now just the wait for the 65 incher hopefully it performs the same


----------



## JimShaw

cdjocp said:


> i think you just made my choice for me of what tv i will be getting, now just the wait for the 65 incher hopefully it performs the same


If the 65 measures up as the 55 does without banding, this might be mine also. But before ordering, I also would like to hear about the 65F8500


----------



## Robert Zohn

I agree Jim and we're very anxious to get our hands on the 60", 65" and 75". In fact, I was just told we're allocated for the first production of 60" F8000s that are scheduled to arrive the week of April 15th or sooner.

On another matter, Ed Johnson just emailed me a report on his take on the 55" F8000 we calibrated a few days ago. If anyone wants a copy just send me an email.

-Robert


----------



## turulli

Robert Zohn

while you run the test to detect contrast ratio with 4x4 checkerboard pattern 

do you have engaged the options smart LED in picture options and black tone in advanced settings?

and if is yes with what intensity?

what are the difference in this test with and without these options?


my question has two reasons

The first is to know the contrast that can reach the TV with all the options pushed to the limit

and second, because in my country in europe with the same tv f8000 there is no precision black (local dimming activable with smart LED) and i don't how much this is important in yours result 

for example

your impressions on the excellent uniformity of the panel are valid even without smart LED active?

thanks


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi turulli. We found for the best picture quality Smart LED needed to be set to "Low". Sorry we did not test with other settings.

-Robert


----------



## Motoman

Hi Robert,

Greetings from Ventura..

I see the 60" sets are starting to trickle out and wanted to see if you have had a chance to check one out and if it looks as good as the smaller models.

As you know I almost bought the 60" Elite from you during the holidays and decided to hold off and see what was coming in the pipeline. 

Thank you

Jim


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi Jim, they travel from west to east as all North and South American TV manufacturing is done in western Mexico. My 60" store stock are due tomorrow and we'll immediate set-one up for evaluation.

-Robert


----------



## Motoman

Thanks Robert.

I look forward to your thoughts on it.

Jim


----------



## B- one

Robert the 65 inch model may interest me was wondering how much your q/c and calibration run for it? Seems like a great service you offer above all info you can give us I will have to see one of these models soon,also could you recommend a wall mount? Looking for full motion if its possible with this display thanks for your knowledge and advice.


----------



## JimShaw

B- one said:


> Robert the 65 inch model may interest me was wondering how much your q/c and calibration run for it? Seems like a great service you offer above all info you can give us I will have to see one of these models soon,also could you recommend a wall mount? Looking for full motion if its possible with this display thanks for your knowledge and advice.



Go to this thread and you will read about VE's Q/C

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...448-samsung-2013-pnxxf8500-51-60-64-a-10.html


----------



## B- one

JimShaw said:


> Go to this thread and you will read about VE's Q/C
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/hdtv-video-displays-processors/65448-samsung-2013-pnxxf8500-51-60-64-a-10.html


Hey Jim I seen your post thanks was checking per your advice on different type of displays, still not sure what I will get but the shoot out may help with that ,just never spent so much on one piece of equipment. Enjoy the cruise and hopefully your new display when you get it. As long as I'm spending $3000 on a tv possibly and save the tax calibration and the q/c seems like the way to go.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Here's a nice sale on F8000 and F7500 series TVs. Choose the garnet Red or Black 7" Galaxy Tab2 tablet at no charge with the TV purchase. 

-Robert


----------



## tomboyter

Hi Robert,

I had the pleasure of seeing the new Samsungs for the first time last weekend. The F8500 was right beside the VT60, and I was able to monkey with both remotes to my hearts content. Try as I might, I could not get the Panasonic to look as good as the Samsung...I hope that they can find a way to deal with the brightness shifts in a firmware update, because this is a seriously gorgeous set.

I spent a long time looking at the F8000 against the F7500, and I must say that the extra brightness of the LCD is better suited to my room. College football on a bright Saturday afternoon in the fall should be much better on the 8000 while movies I'm sure would be better on the 8500....trade-offs are always tricky ! Which brings me to my question. I prefer the look of the F7500 bezel to the F8000. Is there any practical reason that the 8000 is a better set? I know the difference between the 1200 hz vs 960 hz but I don't know how to interpret what that would mean to watching TV. I was told that the 8000 has more LED's and more dimming zones, is that true and does it make that much difference? I truly could not tell a difference in the picture that they were running, both looked spectacular (the watchmaker sequence). Will you be including the 7500 in the shootout (probly not since it is intended for flagship) I would very much appreciate your recommendation between the 8000 and the 7500. TIA, Tom Boyter


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi Tom,

Great post, very helpful to other viewers. Actually we are planing to put the 65" F7500 above the Shootout wall so everyone can see the difference. You correctly pointed out the differences, which is the more precise local dimming, faster emulated frame rate and slightly different bezel.

It's nice to see that Samsung lowered the price on the F7500 and is now including the free 7" Galaxy tablet. Great promotion.

Tune-into the live HD webcast to learn how the best 2013 display compare to each-other.

-Robert


----------



## lgroveman

Robert Zohn said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Great post, very helpful to other viewers. Actually we are planing to put the 65" F7500 above the Shootout wall so everyone can see the difference. You correctly pointed out the differences, which is the more precise local dimming, faster emulated frame rate and slightly different bezel.
> 
> It's nice to see that Samsung lowered the price on the F7500 and is now including the free 7" Galaxy tablet. Great promotion.
> 
> Tune-into the live HD webcast to learn how the best 2013 display compare to each-other.
> 
> -Robert


On your site it says that there is no 65 or 75 inch 7500 - has that changed? On that note is the 75 inch available only in the 8000 and 7100 series?
Thanks,
Lloyd


----------



## Robert Zohn

Lloyd, Correct per your post and my 2013 Samsung LED website, no 65" or 75" F7500. 

The only 75" 2013 "F" series series are the F6400, F7100 and F8000. So your post is correct other than you left off the 75" F6400, which we received earlier this week and it's awesome to see a panel this large with a beautiful picture. 

BTW, I little unknown secret on the F6400 series is that they are full array back-lit LED panels. 

-Robert


----------



## lgroveman

Really, the F6400 75 inch is full array back lit! - I wasn't even considering that but now I'm going to have to check it out. I'm waiting to see the F7100 and of course the F8000 as well.
Thanks Robert


----------



## B- one

When may we know if the other series will be full array? Can't wait to see some reviews maybe I can raise my budget.


----------



## tripplej

for LED, full array is the only way to go!


----------



## Robert Zohn

On Samusng's line you can tell which ones are full array back-lit by the thickness of the TV. One more thing to know before you get too excited about the best kept secret I told you is that it's not loaded with tons of rear placed LEDs nor does it sport many local dimming zones.

However, it is a *GREAT* display, especially considering the price. We just installed two and put one in our store yesterday all *75" F6400s.*

-Robert


----------



## B- one

Lets hope the upper models have more lights and dimming.


----------



## Robert Zohn

To get local dimming and more LED bulbs you need to step up to the F7100 or higher. 

Of course, all step up models above the F6400 are edge lit, but these new 2013 "F" series panels have very effective local dimming and the amount of LED bulbs and local dimming zones goes up as you move up the line.

-Robert


----------



## tripplej

Any 2013 Samsung LED displays full array? Or they are all edge Lit now?


----------



## Motoman

Seems the new F8000 LED sets have fallen out of favor now that a plasma is the new king of all kings. I can't go with a plasma set so I'm still interested in getting a new LED set.

Has anybody been able to take a close look at a 60 or 65" F8000 set. Some people over at AVS that have the 46 or 55" sets have reported some flashlighting in the corners. This would be a deal breaker for me so I just wanted to see if anybody has had a chance to really check one of the larger sets out up close or has bought one.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## JimShaw

tripplej said:


> Any 2013 Samsung LED displays full array? Or they are all edge Lit now?


Edge lit only


----------



## JimShaw

Motoman said:


> Seems the new F8000 LED sets have fallen out of favor now that a plasma is the new king of all kings. I can't go with a plasma set so I'm still interested in getting a new LED set.
> 
> Has anybody been able to take a close look at a 60 or 65" F8000 set. Some people over at AVS that have the 46 or 55" sets have reported some flashlighting in the corners. This would be a deal breaker for me so I just wanted to see if anybody has had a chance to really check one of the larger sets out up close or has bought one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


I don't know about the 60" but the 65" sets won't be out until the end of this month


----------



## Robert Zohn

Motoman said:


> Seems the new F8000 LED sets have fallen out of favor now that a plasma is the new king of all kings. I can't go with a plasma set so I'm still interested in getting a new LED set.
> 
> Has anybody been able to take a close look at a 60 or 65" F8000 set. Some people over at AVS that have the 46 or 55" sets have reported some flashlighting in the corners. This would be a deal breaker for me so I just wanted to see if anybody has had a chance to really check one of the larger sets out up close or has bought one.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim, I don't see any flashlighting on the 55" or 60" F8000. Our 65" F8000s are arriving Tuesday and we'll carefully inspect the one that goes up in our showroom.

-Robert


----------



## Motoman

Thanks Robert.

I look forward to hearing your thoughts. 

Jim


----------



## Motoman

I've read a few Amazon and AVS reviews of the 65F8000's. Has anybody here been able to put one through its paces.
Any thoughts? I keep hoping to find one to look at locally but so far no luck.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## JimShaw

Motoman said:


> I've read a few Amazon and AVS reviews of the 65F8000's. Has anybody here been able to put one through its paces.
> Any thoughts? I keep hoping to find one to look at locally but so far no luck.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim



(Upfront I want you to know: I own a UN55B8000 and love the 3D look of the set. I am an LED lover.)

Yesterday, I finally got to see the 65F8000 at Best Buy. 

I brought along the Life of Pi to use as a demo.

I put in the Blu and the chapters that I chose to watch was while the boat was in the water so that the background was light sky and blue oceans.

At this point, I had not messed with any controls, modes, etc. The odds are that it was in dynamic mode.

Standing directly in front the of set, the PQ looked pretty good. I then took about 3-4 steps to the right. Moved back to center and took steps to the left. In both cases, it was very easy to see banding. A lot of it. I had the BB salesperson who was watching also take a look. He was a novice and really knew little about TVs but to him it was also very noticeable.

The banding that I saw did not look like the banding that I noticed on the 65ES8000 or the 65HX950 of last year. There was was a number of them from the top downward to about a third of the panel. It wasn't sudtle. It was there. If the banding on the set had a wet, white appearance, it might have reminded me of icicles hanging from a roof. 

I no longer needed to go any further with the set. I took out my Blu and went home.

Maybe it was a bad set????????? I do not know. What I do know is I did not buy a 65" LED last year because of the banding issue and what I saw on the 65F8000 made me feel very good about my decision. I have ordered (and waiting for delivery) a Samsung 64F8500 from VE (my first plasma because, once again, I am an LED lover) and viewing the banding on the 65" F8000 made me very excited about my decision which, until then, I have been extremely nervous about.



m


----------



## Motoman

JimShaw said:


> (Upfront I want you to know: I own a UN55B8000 and love the 3D look of the set. I am an LED lover.)
> 
> Yesterday, I finally got to see the 65F8000 at Best Buy.
> 
> I brought along the Life of Pi to use as a demo.
> 
> I put in the Blu and the chapters that I chose to watch was while the boat was in the water so that the background was light shy and blue oceans.
> 
> At this point, I had not messed with any controls, modes, etc. The odds are that it was in dynamic mode.
> 
> Standing directly in front the of set, the PQ looked pretty good. I then took about 3-4 steps to the right. Moved back to center and took steps to the left. In both cases, it was very easy to see banding. A lot of it. I had the BB salesperson who was watching also take a look. He was a novice and really knew little about TVs but to him it was also very noticeable.
> 
> The banding that I saw did not look like the banding that I noticed on the 65ES8000 or the 65HX950 of last year. There was was a number of them from the top downward to about a third of the panel. It wasn't sudtle. It was there. If the banding on the set had a wet, white appearance, it might have reminded me of icicles hanging from a roof.
> 
> I no longer needed to go any further with the set. I took out my Blu and went home.
> 
> Maybe it was a bad set????????? I do not know. What I do know is I did not buy a 65" LED last year because of the banding issue and what I saw on the 65F8000 made me feel very good about my decision. I have ordered (and waiting for delivery) a Samsung 64F8500 from VE (my first plasma because, once again, I am an LED lover) and viewing the banding on the 65" F8000 made me very excited about my decision which, until then, I have been extremely nervous about.
> 
> 
> 
> m


Thanks Jim,

I have the Samsung UN55B8500 now. Love the set, I just wish it was larger. I think it will be very hard to drop down to a edge lit set after having a full array back lit set. I wish I had bought one the Elites last winter when they were in good supply. :hissyfit:

I wish I could get a plasma set but they just cause problems for my eyes so I'm stuck in the LED camp. Guess I'll have to sit out another year of waiting for another high end set to come along.:rolleyesno:

Jim


----------



## JimShaw

Motoman said:


> Thanks Jim,
> 
> I have the Samsung UN55B8500 now. Love the set, I just wish it was larger. I think it will be very hard to drop down to a edge lit set after having a full array back lit set. I wish I had bought one the Elites last winter when they were in good supply. :hissyfit:
> 
> I wish I could get a plasma set but they just cause problems for my eyes so I'm stuck in the LED camp. Guess I'll have to sit out another year of waiting for another high end set to come along.:rolleyesno:
> 
> Jim


Motoman

I almost picked up the 70" Elite but decided that it was 5" too big for where it had to go. 65" fits perfectly. For a 70" I would have had to re-design the TV cabinet but that would have made the better half not too happy.

Bigger!!! Is the only reason that I am getting a new set but I DO NOT want banding problems. This left out the ES8000, the 950 and now the F8000.

Too bad about you're not being able to view a plasma. The F8500 will get me the bright, sharp picture I expect from an LED.

If there wasn't an F8500 this year, I would be with you. Waiting to see what happens next year.

But first, if I were you, I would at least go take a look for myself. The F8000 I looked at could have been a bad panel???????????????????


----------



## Motoman

Yeah Robert offered me a killer deal on a 70" but like you it was just a little large for the spot I will put it in. I'm off this next week so I'm going to try BB again and see if they have one on display.

Jim


----------



## JimShaw

Motoman said:


> Yeah Robert offered me a killer deal on a 70" but like you it was just a little large for the spot I will put it in. I'm off this next week so I'm going to try BB again and see if they have one on display.
> 
> Jim


If it is a Magnolia, they will have one. Let me know what you think regarding banding. Does it or doesn't it???


----------



## Motoman

It is a Magnolia. They told me they should have one up in the next day or so. 

I'll let you know.

Jim


----------



## Motoman

Anybody here buy one of the 65" F8000 sets yet and get it home and check it out. I got a chance to see one in the local Magnolia store but it was out in the bright showroom and not in a darkened room. Just a cable feed of ESPN and no BR hooked up.

Just curious if anybody has one in home yet and what your thoughts might be.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## JimShaw

Motoman said:


> Anybody here buy one of the 65" F8000 sets yet and get it home and check it out. I got a chance to see one in the local Magnolia store but it was out in the bright showroom and not in a darkened room. Just a cable feed of ESPN and no BR hooked up.
> 
> Just curious if anybody has one in home yet and what your thoughts might be.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


Some of the sets I viewed at BB also did not have a BR but I asked to set one up and they did each time I asked. That is too expensive of a set not to test before the purchase.


----------



## Motoman

JimShaw said:


> Some of the sets I viewed at BB also did not have a BR but I asked to set one up and they did each time I asked. That is too expensive of a set not to test before the purchase.


Yeah I'm sure they would. I just got tired standing around waiting to be helped after the sales guy I was talking to disappeared. I'm not a big fan of BB so it just peeved me a little. Last two times I've tried to deal with them have not gone well so I tend to buy online or another store if possible.

I was just wanting to see if anybody had maybe bought one and how it looks in a darkened room. At this point I would probably still lean towards a 60" Elite. I just really like the picture of those in store.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## JimShaw

Motoman said:


> Yeah I'm sure they would. I just got tired standing around waiting to be helped after the sales guy I was talking to disappeared. I'm not a big fan of BB so it just peeved me a little. Last two times I've tried to deal with them have not gone well so I tend to buy online or another store if possible.
> 
> I was just wanting to see if anybody had maybe bought one and how it looks in a darkened room. At this point I would probably still lean towards a 60" Elite. I just really like the picture of those in store.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jim


I understand what you are saying.

If the Elite had a 65", I would be watching right now.


----------



## SJMaye

Can you tell me either of 2 things:


How to get variable volume output on audio out OR..
How to remove the back panel to access internal speakers?


----------



## cheleby

Hi Robert,

Last year you mentioned on standart remote controller for Samsung F8000 series. I've searched the forum and could'nt find any posts about it.

Did you find any standart remotes for us? If so, how can I get one?
If you'd explain, I'd be grateful.

Thanks.


----------

